# Last 24 hours not so good



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yesterday just about this time I got a call from oldest daughter telling me she was on the way to Children's hospital with my three and a half year old grandson. The boy had spent Friday night with us and while he seemed a bit tired, he had no fever and ate well. Turns out he has a huge infection in his lymph nodes and an abscess way deep in his throat. He had to be sedated for the CT scan.

So I spent about six hours there yesterday and three hours today. He is getting better except the ENT and others are waiting to see if the antibiotics get the abscess under control or if they will have to do surgery and drain it. Poor little guy.

Daughter is staying there with him. I left before the father got there as I have a restraining order against the ....... (uh - you can fill in the blank). 

So prayers or good thoughts for the little man would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm all over it Mrs. I

He'll be good to go in no time!


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Yesterday just about this time I got a call from oldest daughter telling me she was on the way to Children's hospital with my three and a half year old grandson. The boy had spent Friday night with us and while he seemed a bit tired, he had no fever and ate well. Turns out he has a huge infection in his lymph nodes and an abscess way deep in his throat. He had to be sedated for the CT scan.
> 
> So I spent about six hours there yesterday and three hours today. He is getting better except the ENT and others are waiting to see if the antibiotics get the abscess under control or if they will have to do surgery and drain it. Poor little guy.
> 
> ...


You certainly have mine. Keep us informed about how he is doing.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You have my prayers and best of luck to your grandson.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers. May he have a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another set of prayers from me.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Ill be praying also...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully the anitbiotics get the job done, prayer sent.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Another set of prayers for your grandson from the old man.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I wish the best for your grandson as well.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear, Mrs Inor. I'm sending many many many good thoughts and the best wishes for a quick recovery for the little man, and a hug to you (because in moments like this, being a grandma/grammy/granny/mima/nana is hard).


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Modern medicine is amazing, he will pull through. Much love to your family.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I will be praying!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My best wishes and hopes go out to you and your family.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and your grandson


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for the little guy, as well as Team Inor.


----------



## BigRed (Mar 6, 2014)

Sending prayers and best wishes to the little guy and your family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Needless to say..
Many prayers for your clan.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

He'll be in our prayers.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

All will be well.  I'm sure of it!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers, children are our future


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prayers for the child and you.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine and the Mrs. prayers and very best wishes to the little guy for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good luck nice inor and evil inor 

hope all gets better soon


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in - prayers on the way!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Done, and I must say, Alot of Great people here. Prayers all around. Blessings In the NAME OF THE FATHER. AMEN.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sending prayers of comfort and healing!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like his lymph nodes are doing their job. Sending a prayer your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll pray for healing for your Grandson and comfort and encouragement for him and the whole family.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Praying for the Great Physician to guide your grandsons care givers, also for comfort to you and yours.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

He's like his grampa tough. i'm sayin prayers


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Praying! Any updates today?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

As of yesterday evening, he was feeling better. They even let him out of bed to play some in the playroom at hospital. They are still waiting for the lab results to get the exact nature of the infection to maybe change antibiotics. But for now, what they have him on seem to be helping. The jury is still out on whether they are going to go in an drain the cyst or just let the antibiotics take care of it.

Thanks all for your thoughts and prayers. It means the world to our family.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You folks are terrific. The culture results are not yet back so the specific antibiotic has not been determined yet. No change as of this morning. Another day and night at the hospital. The abscess has not gotten bigger but it hasn't gotten smaller either. He is better in that he is eating pretty well now and is less lethargic. The ENT folks are still not sure (as Inor said) if they need the surgery to drain the abscess.

I'm heading to the hospital shortly to let his mom have a break. Thank you all so much for the prayers and kind thoughts.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> As of yesterday evening, he was feeling better. They even let him out of bed to play some in the playroom at hospital. They are still waiting for the lab results to get the exact nature of the infection to maybe change antibiotics. But for now, what they have him on seem to be helping. The jury is still out on whether they are going to go in an drain the cyst or just let the antibiotics take care of it.
> 
> Thanks all for your thoughts and prayers. It means the world to our family.


Glad to hear He is doing better.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy to hear the little one is doing better and hope that his family can also sleep a little easier now, knowing he's on the upswing. Best wishes for a continued recovery


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Good to hear he's feeling better. More prayers for a hasty recovery.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Y'all know where I stand...

Hope all of you are doing better now.

One more prayer can't hurt, right?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Update: Bucco is going home today!!! WOO HOO!!!

Thank-you all for your kind thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's great news! I'm assuming Ice Cream will be in the celebration? Make mine chocolate!


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

GREAT NEWS! What a blessing!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yippee! The little man is home! Thank you all for your support. Kind words and prayers did me a world of good. The guy is full of energy today and happy to be going home. This morning the zoo guy brought several animals and then we had pizza in their "Kid Zone". Thank you all again.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Best news I've heard all week.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I actually briefed this in our morning meeting (because I read this today before work)...my shop is praying for speedy recovery. 

So add 23 sets of prayers. 

EDIT: Just saw...prayers answered. Congrats...that's great news!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Our church prepper group said some prayers of thanks today; I's off for a few days and didn't see this until the INOR he's headed home post above - wahoo - the group thinks you guys are the best!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news. Thanks sent.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another excuse for Grandparents to celebrate with some chocolate and bacon dessert....Great news.::clapping::


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad to hear the news....


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Yesterday just about this time I got a call from oldest daughter telling me she was on the way to Children's hospital with my three and a half year old grandson. The boy had spent Friday night with us and while he seemed a bit tired, he had no fever and ate well. Turns out he has a huge infection in his lymph nodes and an abscess way deep in his throat. He had to be sedated for the CT scan.
> 
> So I spent about six hours there yesterday and three hours today. He is getting better except the ENT and others are waiting to see if the antibiotics get the abscess under control or if they will have to do surgery and drain it. Poor little guy.
> 
> ...


Any updates [fingers crossed]...


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

Ooops, missed your post. Great to know everything is a-o-kay!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I'm glad to hear things are going much better. <hugs>


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The power of prayer is a wonderful thing.

For those doubters:

Scientific Research on Prayer


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how a forum of people preparing for the worst of everything can enjoy the best of something special!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great news. Thank the LORD for what we have. Donnie


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Very elated to hear your wonderful news concerning the young lad! Something I've noticed that generally speeds a full recovery along is lots of spoiling such as ice cream, chocolate, new toys, and lots of hugs and kisses from granny! Seems to always work with our four grandkids! Or are they just playing us? Kids are much smarter than we give them credit for!!



OPPS, almost forgot the BACON!!!!


----------

